# Types and RPG Classes



## Dallas

My friend and I were talking a few days back, and he mentioned how it would be cool if there was a game that gave you a class based off a series of questions you answered in sort of an MBTI fashion.

For example, would ISFPs be druids because of the high correlation with the appreciate of nature in that type?

Anyways, I feel this would be a fun thread  Try not to answer based off what your preferences in-game are as opposed to what fits the general description of that type.


----------



## Nearsification

As an entp I enjoy wizards. Mostly summoners but wizards in general.

NTs and wizards fit well.

ENTP: Wind wizards. We go with the flow.
INTP: Ice wizard. Cold and isolated.
INTJ: dark magic. They have good intentions but once again misunderstood
ENTJ: Summoner. The boss. Good leader of monsters


----------



## AgentSH

iSGW said:


> My friend and I were talking a few days back, and he mentioned how it would be cool if there was a game that gave you a class based off a series of questions you answered in sort of an MBTI fashion.


I know this is beside the point, but Der Langrisser does that.


----------



## Lucretius

Though my main character in World of Warcraft is a Druid, I have a fascination with Frost Mages that has made me consider switching multiple times (I have one at the highest level, just poorly geared.) So, I guess that goes along with NearsToys theory. :happy:


----------



## calysco

man i was hoping that this thread was about alignment and personality types. 

..well its k i'll stick it in anyways based on my own impressions of each type 

INTJ: neutral
ENTJ: lawful neutral

ISFJ: lawful good
ESFJ: lawful good

INFP: chaotic good
ENFP: lawful good

ISFP: chaotic good
ESFP: chaotic neutral

ISTP: lawful neutral
ESTP: chaotic neutral

INFJ: lawful good
ENFJ: chaotic good

INTP: chaotic good
ENTP: chaotic evil

ISTJ: lawful good
ESTJ: lawful neutral


----------



## AgentSH

Pssh, why did ENTP get the only evil alignment? Oh well, I guess it makes me SPECIAL.


----------



## WNF

INFP's are typically chaotic neutral, aren't they?
you can play a class many different ways, there's no type. I've been a chaotic neutral priest, and a lawful evil bard.


----------



## Sily

calysco said:


> ...ENTP: chaotic evil.....


_*EVIL*_. 

LOL. That is funny.

INFP: chaotic good

yes, yes this is good. INFP=good.


----------



## Lucretius

I'm definitely chaotic good. :crazy:


----------



## Nearsification

calysco said:


> man i was hoping that this thread was about alignment and personality types.
> 
> ..well its k i'll stick it in anyways based on my own impressions of each type
> 
> INTJ: neutral
> ENTJ: lawful neutral
> 
> ISFJ: lawful good
> ESFJ: lawful good
> 
> INFP: chaotic good
> ENFP: lawful good
> 
> ISFP: chaotic good
> ESFP: chaotic neutral
> 
> ISTP: lawful neutral
> ESTP: chaotic neutral
> 
> INFJ: lawful good
> ENFJ: chaotic good
> 
> INTP: chaotic good
> ENTP: chaotic evil
> 
> ISTJ: lawful good
> ESTJ: lawful neutral


 
Entp haters...


----------



## AgentSH

Admit it, you revel in the antipathy too.


----------



## The Psychonaut

usually some sort of charming rogue of course ...that can either use a sword or cast a fireball.
BTW elder scrolls games are freaking awesome


----------



## Promethea

I always -always- pick classes that use magic. I get terribly bored with warriors and such because it's just swing; hit. Wizards have tha spellz. And it's fun to pretend to be a practitioner of magic seeing as I really can't irl - yet, anyway. :crazy:


----------



## Dallas

AgentSH said:


> I know this is beside the point, but Der Langrisser does that.


I attempted to skim a Wikipedia article about it, and it talked about changing due to changes in morality as opposed to type, or so it seemed. That wasn't entirely what I meant when I said that, not that it doesn't seem like a fun game nonetheless.

Also, I've noticed quite a few of the suggested classes are mages  Is there any reasoning in this?

Originally, I was thinking that an ESFP would be a Bard, but then I realized that I've never been particularly inspired by one.


----------



## xGawdx

wannaBgonzo said:


> usually some sort of charming rogue of course ...that can either use a sword or cast a fireball.
> BTW elder scrolls games are freaking awesome


*cough* is the rogue...


----------



## calysco

AgentSH said:


> Pssh, why did ENTP get the only evil alignment? Oh well, I guess it makes me SPECIAL.





NearsToys said:


> Entp haters...



i didnt say that being chaotic evil was bad


----------



## Vaka

wannaBgonzo said:


> usually some sort of charming rogue of course ...that can either use a sword or cast a fireball.
> BTW elder scrolls games are freaking awesome


Rogues are sneaky bastards who come in from behind and butt rape you...charming...noooo!...they come in from behind...knock you out, and getcha...wow, sounds like last night...


----------



## Vaka

In WoW, warlocks cause people pain via fire spells...who would be a warlock? Who has a fiery personality and causes people pain?


----------



## calysco

queenofleaves said:


> In WoW, warlocks cause people pain via fire spells...who would be a warlock? Who has a fiery personality and causes people pain?



...i didnt play a lock but i'm pretty sure fire dmg depends on which subtree they've invested in the talent tree since shadow dmg attacks are pretty high up there as well. furthermore from my memory, most of the locks i've met depended on meatshields to do their dirty work while they stood on the sidelines throwing weakass spells haha


----------



## Demian

Well I'd like to be an assassin , I don't like wizard char because they're so f*cking weak when you need them in another situation


----------



## Nearsification

Demian said:


> Well I'd like to be an assassin , I don't like wizard char because they're so f*cking weak when you need them in another situation


In some games wizard use magic to pick locks and doors.

Anything a a assasin can do a wizard can do better!


----------



## Nearsification

EDIT: lag and posted twice


----------



## Vaka

calysco said:


> ...i didnt play a lock but i'm pretty sure fire dmg depends on which subtree they've invested in the talent tree since shadow dmg attacks are pretty high up there as well. furthermore from my memory, most of the locks i've met depended on meatshields to do their dirty work while they stood on the sidelines throwing weakass spells haha


 IDK I dumped WoW a while ago...and not completely...they all have sick fire spells no matter what...it's the mages who need the tree build


----------



## spring

I'd imagine that ENFPs would likely play a Healing-based class that doesn't involve direct confrontation.  It's what I do all the time anyway.


----------



## Lucretius

queenofleaves said:


> IDK I dumped WoW a while ago...and not completely...they all have sick fire spells no matter what...it's the mages who need the tree build


Both mages and warlocks have fire spells by default, but both of them can upgrade them with their talent trees "Fire" and "Destruction" respectively. :happy:


----------



## Dallas

I've come up with a list, but I really don't like it that much:

ESTP - Mercenary
ESTJ - Beast Master
ESFP - Bard?
ESFJ - Not sure
INTP - Sorcerer
INTJ - Assassin
INFP - Healer
INFJ - Mage
ENTP - Thief
ENTJ - Officer
ENFP - Gladiator
ENFJ - Sage
ISTP - Warrior
ISTJ - Paladin
ISFP - Druid
ISFJ - Cleric

^--- Let's fix this crappy list with good reasoning


----------



## Lucretius

iSGW said:


> ESFJ - Not sure


Hmm, my ESFJ brother is a Hunter. :happy:


----------



## Dallas

Azrael said:


> Hmm, my ESFJ brother is a Hunter. :happy:


Just via the games he plays? ESFJs often get the name Guardian, so would you consider a Hunter someone who protects others and serves for others best interests?


----------



## TaylorS

White Wizard for teh win! :laughing:


----------



## Ungweliante

This can be tested via three quizzes. I completed one of them, available at here: What D&D character are you ?

Others: Online Alignment Test and What D&D Character Am I?


As I see it, ENFPs are rarely if ever violent (no gladiator there) and also very anti-establishment (definitely not lawful good). My (ENFP, enneagram 4w5) results from the quiz were: 

*You Are A:*


* Chaotic Neutral Elf Bard*


Alignment:
*Chaotic Neutral* characters are unstable, and frequently insane. They believe in disorder first and foremost, and will thus strive for that disorder in everything they do. This means that they will do whatever seems 'fun' or 'novel' at any given time.

Race:
*Elves* are the eldest of all races, although they are generally a bit smaller than humans. They are generally well-cultured, artistic, easy-going, and because of their long lives, unconcerned with day-to-day activities that other races frequently concern themselves with. Elves are, effectively, immortal, although they can be killed. After a thousand years or so, they simply pass on to the next plane of existance.

Primary Class:
*Bards* are the entertainers. They sing, dance, and play instruments to make other people happy, and, frequently, make money. They also tend to dabble in magic a bit.

Secondary Class:
*

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Law and Chaos:
Law ----- (0)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Good and Evil:
Good ---- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- (0)

Race:
Human ---- (-1)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
Halfling - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Dwarf ---- (-8)
Half-Orc - XXXXX (5)

Class:
Fighter -- XX (2)
Barbarian - (-1)
Ranger --- XXXXXXX (7)
Monk ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Paladin -- XXXX (4)
Cleric --- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Mage ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Druid ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Thief ---- (-1)
Bard ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)

*_
PS: Did the Alignment test too. The result:_

*Your Character’s Alignment*
Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is *Neutral Good*.
*
Neutral Good*
A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. The common phrase for neutral good is "true good." Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias toward or against order.
_--excerpted from the _Player’s Handbook_, Chapter 6

And now...bedtime :happy:
_


----------



## Nearsification

*Chaotic Neutral Human Wizard (2nd Level)



Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 13*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Neutral-* A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment because it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Race:
*Humans* are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Class:
*Wizards-* Wizards are arcane spellcasters who depend on intensive study to create their magic. To wizards, magic is not a talent but a difficult, rewarding art. When they are prepared for battle, wizards can use their spells to devastating effect. When caught by surprise, they are vulnerable. The wizard's strength is her spells, everything else is secondary. She learns new spells as she experiments and grows in experience, and she can also learn them from other wizards. In addition, over time a wizard learns to manipulate her spells so they go farther, work better, or are improved in some other way. A wizard can call a familiar- a small, magical, animal companion that serves her. With a high Intelligence, wizards are capable of casting very high levels of spells.


Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXX (8)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXX (3)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Elf ------ XXXXXX (6)
Gnome ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Halfling - XXXXXXXX (8)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXX (7)
Half-Orc - XX (2)

Class:
Barbarian - (-4)
Bard ------ (0)
Cleric ---- XX (2)
Druid ----- XX (2)
Fighter --- (0)
Monk ------ (-19)
Paladin --- (-25)
Ranger ---- (-4)
Rogue ----- (0)
Sorcerer -- XX (2)
Wizard ---- XXXX (4)


ENTP wizard human


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Well, as long as we're nerding out, allow me to participate as well. I'll be using Final Fantasy 11 classes, since that particular MMO consumed my soul from 2005-2007. 

ISTJ - Lawful Neutral - Monk (Disciplined, Strong)

ISTP - True Neutral - Dragoon (Likes his pet more than other people)

ESTP - Chaotic Neutral - Corsair (Has all kinds of tricks, a dirty pirate, a motivator.)

ESTJ - Lawful Neutral- Warrior (Your basic loud sword/axe guy) 

ISFJ -Lawful Good- White Mage (Looking out for everyone's wounds)

ISFP -Neutral Good- Ranger (Aloof, but uses all her materials in battle) 

ESFP -Chaotic Neutral- Dancer (WOO~)

ESFJ -Lawful Good- Beastmaster (Gathering the herd) 

INFJ -Neutral Good- Bard (Charismatic and bonder of people..)

INFP -Anything and Everything- Summoner (They're not called dreamers for nothing) 

ENFP -Chaotic Good- Red Mage ( A myriad of interests, can't pick just one so uses all of them.) 

ENFJ -Lawful Good- Paladin (Protector of everything good) (Maybe this should be Bard and INFJ can be Paladin AND Dark Knight) 

INTJ -True Neutral- Ninja ( Everything we do is for a reason, we learn skills to master them) 

INTP -True Neutral- Scholar ( Whatever works) 

ENTP -Neutral Evil- Black Mage (Blows up stuff for the hell of it) 

ENTJ -Lawful Evil- Samurai (Like the warrior, only more refined and powerful. )


----------



## Dallas

Ungweliante said:


> *As I see it, ENFPs are rarely if ever violent (no gladiator there) and also very anti-establishment (definitely not lawful good). My (ENFP, enneagram 4w5) results from the quiz were:*
> 
> 
> [/I][/SIZE][/FONT]


My best friend, an ENFP, loves to talk about the fights he gets in, even if he tries to go about telling me in the most nonchalant way possible. c I personally know two of the people he's knocked out. He's not seeking of violence, but he always seems to get himself into those situations.


I got Chaotic Elf Ranger on the first quiz.


----------



## Dallas

Apollo Celestio said:


> Well, as long as we're nerding out, allow me to participate as well. I'll be using Final Fantasy 11 classes, since that particular MMO consumed my soul from 2005-2007.
> 
> ISTJ - Lawful Neutral - Monk (Disciplined, Strong)
> 
> ISTP - True Neutral - Dragoon (Likes his pet more than other people)
> 
> ESTP - Chaotic Neutral - Corsair (Has all kinds of tricks, a dirty pirate, a motivator.)
> 
> ESTJ - Lawful Neutral- Warrior (Your basic loud sword/axe guy)
> 
> ISFJ -Lawful Good- White Mage (Looking out for everyone's wounds)
> 
> ISFP -Neutral Good- Ranger (Aloof, but uses all her materials in battle)
> 
> ESFP -Chaotic Neutral- Dancer (WOO~)
> 
> ESFJ -Lawful Good- Beastmaster (Gathering the herd)
> 
> *INFJ -Neutral Good- Bard (Charismatic and bonder of people..)*
> 
> INFP -Anything and Everything- Summoner (They're not called dreamers for nothing)
> 
> ENFP -Chaotic Good- Red Mage ( A myriad of interests, can't pick just one so uses all of them.)
> 
> ENFJ -Lawful Good- Paladin (Protector of everything good) (Maybe this should be Bard and INFJ can be Paladin AND Dark Knight)
> 
> INTJ -True Neutral- Ninja ( Everything we do is for a reason, we learn skills to master them)
> 
> INTP -True Neutral- Scholar ( Whatever works)
> 
> ENTP -Neutral Evil- Black Mage (Blows up stuff for the hell of it)
> 
> *ENTJ -Lawful Evil- Samurai (Like the warrior, only more refined and powerful. )*


Unless I'm online and in text, I don't believe I'm charismatic, or what you would define as charismatic. Most people tend to conglomerate in my room for no apparent reason at college, so I suppose you could call that being a bonder of people? (x When it came to fighting, I've always associated INFJ's with revenge and poetic justice. I would see an ENFJ as being more of a Bard than an INFJ. Not to immediately go for the cool sounding ones, but the obsession with vengeance, at least with a lot of INFJs I know. I can see INFJ as Paladin or Dark Knight most definitely. Though some of my deepest desires reign in from wanting to help others, especially those who are figuratively shoved in the dirt or are defenseless, my emotions tend to burn me. In Dofus, the MMO I played the longest, I played the Sacrier. The class uses blood magic to bond themselves to their teammates and then throw themselves out front with these buffs called "Punishments." Whenever you or an ally you are bonded with is directly damaged, you take the damage instead, which then increases your stats significantly. In a way, Sacriers are like Dark Knights, but instead they tank damage to become the strongest person on the field, and everyone on the other team is scared shitless of them. 

And as for Samurai's being evil, care to expand on that? I've always thought of Samurais as being honorable and neutral.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

I was focusing more on fighting ability than what the samurai stood foor. Otherwise It'd be better to reverse the classes. INFJs are an interesting mix whether they like it or not. Try not to be too wrapped up in subjectivity.


----------



## Vaka

iSGW said:


> My best friend, an ENFP, loves to talk about the fights he gets in, even if he tries to go about telling me in the most nonchalant way possible. c I personally know two of the people he's knocked out. He's not seeking of violence, but he always seems to get himself into those situations.


Hmmm...I'm not about fighting...none of the other ENFPs I've talked with are either...but all are extremely nonconformist


----------



## saynomore

Someone posted this a few weeks back on a forum I used to frequent, so here's a partial copy/paste. Everquest is similar to WoW, in certain respects, so just connect the dots as you please. While I don't necessarily agree with a few of them (enchanter seems like it would be extroverted), they don't appear to be too off the mark.

bard - ENFP
beastlord - ISFJ
berserker - ESTP
cleric - ENFJ
druid - ISFP
enchanter - INFP
magician - ENTP
monk - ISTJ
necromancer - INTJ
paladin - ESFJ
ranger - ENTJ
rogue - ISTP
shadowknight - ESFP
shaman - INFJ
warrior- ESTJ
wizard - INTP


----------



## Ignus

I always play fire wizards with a blazingly enthusiastic personality, seeking to go out and purge the world of evil so they can make the world a better place, burning away the darkness with fire.


----------



## Dallas

Apollo Celestio said:


> I was focusing more on fighting ability than what the samurai stood foor. Otherwise It'd be better to reverse the classes. INFJs are an interesting mix whether they like it or not. Try not to be too wrapped up in subjectivity.


Okay, I understood the class for the type, just the Lawful Evil was tripping me up, as I didn't know your rationale for Samurais being as such.

As for INFJs, I know I'm interesting. (; I don't know how my response was a matter of subjectiveness versus objectiveness as which class you played in this scenario is based off of your personality, which in the case of a feeler, would be subjective, would it not? I'm only arguing for the sake of understanding where you're coming from, as your response was a little cryptic. 

I would say that charisma isn't a focal point of INFJ either; we talk when we need to, basically. For the sake of having some form of social acceptance (Fe) we may develop decent people skills, but nothing rivaling the E-types. I'm using inductive reasoning for this one, as I would argue that most ENFJs could blow INFJs out of the water in terms of charisma.

I'm arguing from the point of an INFJ, obviously. c From what I've gathered via personality sites, and some of Jung's books himself, INFJ have the power to heal, figuratively speaking, but being obsessed with retribution isn't something that I myself came up with. I can bring you the passage and the sites if you'd like clarity on that. Aside from pure theory, I'm taking myself as an example. This is why I would see the original intentions of the INFJ being as a Paladin, as they are the "Champions of the downtrodden and oppressed," but are characterized to have an obsession with revenge, which would lead me to think that they have a strong capacity to be Dark Knights. 

I really don't believe that my argument is that of a pathological one, and from an ethical standpoint, I do believe I have the advantage here.  As to what you were attempting to say, I believe it was that INFJs are very diverse in their personalities. It sounds kind of ironic, but I do believe it's true. I'm very much an INFJ, but I really haven't met one yet who gives me that feeling of being really close to my personality.
I've noticed an interesting scenario. It seems as though ENFP males on this thread, as well as my friend John, are confrontational, but many of the females aren't. Maybe this is a point of discussion for another thread? Hm? (x


Oh, you NTs are the reason that I am the way I am; if what I say isn't perfect, you'll jump on it like ravenous wolves. D:


----------



## Kevinaswell

In RPG's.

I like being the dude that is just a badass and straight up wrecks shit while laughing. For sure.


----------



## echidna1000

calysco said:


> man i was hoping that this thread was about alignment and personality types.
> 
> ..well its k i'll stick it in anyways based on my own impressions of each type
> 
> INTJ: neutral
> ENTJ: lawful neutral
> 
> ISFJ: lawful good
> ESFJ: lawful good
> 
> INFP: chaotic good
> ENFP: lawful good
> 
> ISFP: chaotic good
> ESFP: chaotic neutral
> 
> ISTP: lawful neutral
> ESTP: chaotic neutral
> 
> INFJ: lawful good
> ENFJ: chaotic good
> 
> INTP: chaotic good
> ENTP: chaotic evil
> 
> ISTJ: lawful good
> ESTJ: lawful neutral


Voldemort was an ENTP. I agree.


----------



## Dallas

HarryJPotter said:


> Voldemort was an ENTP. I agree.


It's funny how topics tend to get off topic, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## wapitdownthehatchguy

AgentSH said:


> Pssh, why did ENTP get the only evil alignment? Oh well, I guess it makes me SPECIAL.


I'm ESTJ and got Lawful Evil on one of the tests.


----------



## Hardstyler

ENFP I would play a healer or a paladin.


----------



## DJArendee

ISTP = anything but wizard or healer classes


----------



## ImNoTJustletters

I dont think it matters what type you are, I always thought it was pretty straight forward:
RPGer = sexually frustated!

:tongue:


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

I'm an INFJ. I prefer to be a white mage, a knight, a sage and a paladin. I also prefer to be a necromancer :tongue:


----------



## tuna

ENFPs would totally have to be able to change classes. But if that option isn't available, I think we'd be a healer/fighter combo. Something like a paladin or a badass armed cleric, or an archer/thief/monk/etc. with healer as a subclass. Then we can beat things and keep the party alive at the same time. Although I'm probably biased because I always play as solo-able classes in MMOs, which for me means healer/fighter combo.

Actually, can we just have a License Board for this game? That way everyone can be whatever they want without the limitations of a class system. \o/


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Hmm...when I played RPGs I liked to be like a paladin of some sort. I simply like to be agile and versatile. A jack-of-all-trades (minus complicated magic).


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Hooray a nerd thread :laughing:
INFP = druid 
Peaceful (unless their values are threatened), attuned with nature, and unable to decide what the hell they wanna do


----------



## firedell

I enjoy being a Mage. I'm not sure for ESFP, I'd imagine some sort annoying pocket elf.


----------



## vvv.

Your Character’s Alignment

Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is Chaotic Good.

*Chaotic Good*

A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he’s kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit.


:: Speaking from my gaming experience, I'm generally drawn towards the mages/pagans/wizards (or sometimes hunters), though I played extensively as a healer in one particular MMORPG. (This had more to do to with gear & money and less with preference towards that class, though I grew into it) This probably has to do with the fact that I like to fight utilizing range and, when gaming, become attracted to obscene amounts of power. >.< The classes are just fun too.


----------



## Windswept Sky

I think INFPs are supposed to be healers, but I looooove playing thief classes and get really pissed when someone makes me play a priest.

Speed classes forever <333 Gotta love being able to dodge practically everything while doing crazy damage super fast.


----------



## wapitdownthehatchguy

Geno said:


> Entp haters...


what about lawful evil? i hardly hear much on those.


----------



## Neon Knight

Dallas said:


> I've come up with a list, but I really don't like it that much:
> ESTP - Mercenary
> ESTJ - Beast Master
> ESFP - Bard?
> ESFJ - Not sure
> INTP - Sorcerer
> INTJ - Assassin
> INFP - Healer
> INFJ - Mage
> ENTP - Thief
> ENTJ - Officer
> ENFP - Gladiator
> ENFJ - Sage
> ISTP - Warrior
> ISTJ - Paladin
> ISFP - Druid
> ISFJ - Cleric


<<ESFP
Well I do tend to play Bard these days because until NWN I never appreciated what they do (Deekin!). I used to be a fighter/thief (rogue) a lot so now I combine even more into a bard/fighter/weapon master or Red Dragon disciple. The RDD is a rather new exploration for me. I usually dual-wield as well. I have such a hard time playing neutral characters as I go into good quite quickly which is annoying but I'm always chaotic. I did an evil one which was a lot of fun though :happy: Irl in paper form I've tried a beast master as my first character.


----------



## Arachnophobia

Using D&D classes

ESTP - Barbarian - chaotic evil or neutral - They're wild, untamed and powerful. Rely on their strength, not brain.
ISTP - Rogue - chaotic evil or neutral - Cunning and free spirited. Good with tools.
ISFP - Bard - true neutral - Musicians, peaceful.
ESFP - Mage, Illusion - chaotic neutral - Stage performers, like to fool people, but not hurt them.

ESTJ - Dwarven Defender - lawful good or evil - Standing strong to defend the city, when not on duty, drinking too much beer. :tongue:
ISTJ - Monk - lawful neutral or good. Quiet but determined, extremely disciplined.
ESFJ - Paladin - lawful good. Religious fervor, going all out for the good cause, but using their power more than their mind.
ISFJ - Mage, Abjuration, lawful or neutral good. Quiet, want to protect those around them, so they cast protective spells.

ENFJ - Cleric - lawful good. Leaders of a cult/religion. Using their brains to melt the undead. Can drive whole armies to victory.
INFJ - Mage, Divination - lawful or neutral good. Psychic powers, quiet sage.
ENFP - Mage, Enchantment - Chaotic good. Want to befriend everyone. Turn enemies into friends, not piles of ashes.
INFP - Druid - Chaotic or neutral good. Like their quiet peace away from other people. In touch with themselves and nature. Strive for balance.

ENTJ - Mage, Conjuration - lawful evil or neutral. Like to summon and control minions. Build and lead the army to conquests.
INTJ - Mage, Necromancy - lawful or neutral evil. Puppet masters. More removed from people. Like to have minions that cant talk back.
ENTP - Sorcerer - chaotic anything. Jack of all trades in the magic field. Talent, imagination and trial and error are more their thing that years of disciplined studying.
INTP - Mage, Evocation - chaotic or true neutral. Likes to experiment with the raw forces of nature.


----------



## Riy

On World of Warcraft I played a Rogue for a long time but have now been a Warrior for a while, I'll happily be a tank and be a leader with dungeons/places I know most about. I actually got complimented a lot about being a good leader which made me go all warm and fuzzy inside haha.

With other roles I'm defo neutral. Maybe Chaotic neutral.
I'm a INFP btw


----------



## DemonAbyss10

from the alighnment test..




> Chaotic Evil
> 
> A chaotic evil character does whatever his greed, hatred, and lust for destruction drive him to do. He is hot-tempered, vicious, arbitrarily violent, and unpredictable. If simply out for whatever he can get, he is ruthless and brutal. If he is committed to the spread of evil and chaos, he is even worse. Thankfully, his plans are haphazard, and any groups he joins or forms are poorly organized. Typically, chaotic evil people can only be made to work together by force, and their leader lasts only as long as he can thwart attempts to topple or assassinate him. The demented sorcerer pursuing mad schemes of vengeance and havoc is chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is sometimes called "demonic" because demons are the epitome of chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is the most dangerous alignment because it represents the destruction not only of beauty and life but of the order on which beauty and life depend.



from the other test...




> Chaotic Evil Human Sorcerer/Rogue (2nd/2nd Level)
> 
> 
> Ability Scores:
> Strength- 17
> Dexterity- 14
> Constitution- 17
> Intelligence- 17
> Wisdom- 16
> Charisma- 13
> 
> Alignment:
> Chaotic Evil- A chaotic evil character does whatever his greed, hatred, and lust for destruction drive him to do. He is hot-tempered, vicious, arbitrarily violent, and unpredictable. If he is simply out for whatever he can get, he is ruthless and brutal. If he is committed to the spread of evil and chaos, he is even worse. Thankfully, his plans are haphazard, and any groups he joins or forms are poorly organized. Typically, chaotic evil people can be made to work together only by force, and their leader lasts only as long as he can thwart attempts to topple or assassinate him. Chaotic evil is sometimes called demonic because demons are the epitome of chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is the best alignment you can be because combines self-interest and pure freedom. However, chaotic evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents the destruction not only of beauty and life but also of the order on which beauty and life depend.
> 
> Race:
> Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.
> 
> Primary Class:
> Sorcerers- Sorcerers are arcane spellcasters who manipulate magic energy with imagination and talent rather than studious discipline. They have no books, no mentors, no theories just raw power that they direct at will. Sorcerers know fewer spells than wizards do and acquire them more slowly, but they can cast individual spells more often and have no need to prepare their incantations ahead of time. Also unlike wizards, sorcerers cannot specialize in a school of magic. Since sorcerers gain their powers without undergoing the years of rigorous study that wizards go through, they have more time to learn fighting skills and are proficient with simple weapons. Charisma is very important for sorcerers; the higher their value in this ability, the higher the spell level they can cast.
> 
> Secondary Class:
> Rogues- Rogues have little in common with each other. While some - maybe even the majority - are stealthy thieves, many serve as scouts, spies, investigators, diplomats, and simple thugs. Rogues are versatile, adaptable, and skilled at getting what others don't want them to get. While not equal to a fighter in combat, a rogue knows how to hit where it hurts, and a sneak attack can dish out a lot of damage. Rogues also seem to have a sixth sense when it comes to avoiding danger. Experienced rogues develop nearly magical powers and skills as they master the arts of stealth, evasion, and sneak attacks. In addition, while not capable of casting spells on their own, a rogue can sometimes 'fake it' well enough to cast spells from scrolls, activate wands, and use just about any other magic item.
> 
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
> Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
> Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
> True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
> Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
> Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
> Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
> 
> Law & Chaos:
> Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
> Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
> 
> Good & Evil:
> Good ---- XXXXX (5)
> Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
> Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
> 
> Race:
> Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
> Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Elf ------ XXXX (4)
> Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Halfling - XXXX (4)
> Half-Elf - XXXXXXXX (8)
> Half-Orc - XXXX (4)
> 
> Class:
> Barbarian - (-4)
> Bard ------ (0)
> Cleric ---- (-4)
> Druid ----- (-19)
> Fighter --- (-2)
> Monk ------ (-23)
> Paladin --- (-21)
> Ranger ---- XX (2)
> Rogue ----- XXXX (4)
> Sorcerer -- XXXX (4)
> Wizard ---- (0)


----------



## cheezey

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> Hooray a nerd thread :laughing:
> INFP = druid
> Peaceful (unless their values are threatened), attuned with nature, and unable to decide what the hell they wanna do


Ha that's like the one of two classes in WoW I find myself completely unable to play!!

I'm normally a Tank or a Healer when playing, but also have been known to play a rogue. Out of all the classes i'd say Paladin probably is the one I would say I've found the greatest affinity with. Oh and I get the feeling this might be an INFP thing but I play on a PVP server but tend to be a practical pacifist until I'm attacked... then I can become sadistically vindictive lol

Oh, and I came as Chaotic Neutral on the alignment test.


----------



## The Unseen

I would have to be a Mage, or a Warlock. It's funny that I found this thread actually because I play World Of Warcraft, and my main character is actually a Fire Mage, lol. :laughing:


----------



## enitsirp

Lawful Neutral Human Bard(2nd)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 15
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 12
Wisdom- 11
Charisma- 10

Alignment:
Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.


Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.


Class:
Bards- Bards often serve as negotiators, messengers, scouts, and spies. They love to accompany heroes (and villains) to witness heroic (or villainous) deeds firsthand, since a bard who can tell a story from personal experience earns renown among his fellows. A bard casts arcane spells without any advance preparation, much like a sorcerer. Bards also share some specialized skills with rogues, and their knowledge of item lore is nearly unmatched. A high Charisma score allows a bard to cast high-level spells.

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)


Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXX (4)


Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Evil ---- XX (2)


Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXX (6)
Elf ------ XXXXXX (6)
Gnome ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Halfling - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Half-Orc - XX (2)


Class:
Barbarian - XXXX (4)
Bard ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Cleric ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Rogue ----- XXXXXX (6)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Wizard ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## WindScale

True Neutral Human Ranger (2nd Level)


Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 11
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 11
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 12


Alignment:
True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.


Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.


Class:
Rangers- Rangers are skilled stalkers and hunters who make their home in the woods. Their martial skill is nearly the equal of the fighter, but they lack the latter's dedication to the craft of fighting. Instead, the ranger focuses his skills and training on a specific enemy a type of creature he bears a vengeful grudge against and hunts above all others. Rangers often accept the role of protector, aiding those who live in or travel through the woods. His skills allow him to move quietly and stick to the shadows, especially in natural settings, and he also has special knowledge of certain types of creatures. Finally, an experienced ranger has such a tie to nature that he can actually draw on natural power to cast divine spells, much as a druid does, and like a druid he is often accompanied by animal companions. A ranger's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that he can cast.


----------



## Ixim

As a person who is HIGHLY interested in synergy between psych. and games, I can tell this much:

Types(be it socionics, Jung, ennea or whatever else) doesn't have anything to do with games. Types are too broad for such a fine detail. You must dig deeper. Always deeper. (lol ok, did anyone catch the reverence?)

It's about functions. And while te topic is functions, I'd prefer to use socionics. Idk, it sounds more plausible/detailed. The point is to target either first conscious function, first unconscious function or second unconscious function. If one were to do that and preferably target all of them with a character, I am pretty certain he'd find what he was looking for. I'll give myself as an example:

IEE/ENFp: NeFiSeTi/SiTeNiFe

The point is to target greens while avoiding reds. Reds have to be avoided AT ALL COSTS! Greens-it's nice if they are targeted, but if they aren't? Meh whatever. Greens will provide more fun because the cost to play such charactrs is lower(the same applies to reds where the cost is exorbitant). Ne would mean that a character isn't bound by anything(such as stand still to cast stuff in mmos or a specialist), Si that you can almost feel like if you're in character(and I REALLY do LOVE such "kinetic" characters -> is just the reason why Smite > LoL/DoTA imo) and Te that there is something to be organised-be it cast order, build order, priority list etc. Target all of those and you get a character whose cost to play is...practically free-hence the HUGE amount of pleasure while playing such a character.

Meanwhile if reds do get in the way-that's bad. Ti is bad if you need to figure something out for yourself such as some logicality or some number game etc. Also, if I have to choose and devise cast order/build order/etc for myself(ie: it is not apparent). Those things will tire me. And if a character relies on otheres HEAVILY(Fe)? Meh, forget that! Is not worth it(worth what? just the cost I was talking about some moments ago).

It's the same nonsense that I hear almost daily about astrology. "I am Taurus, so I have to like sensual things that take time to understand/appreciate", "...a Virgo can't stand to play characters that are simple and straightforward" or "every Pisces is sensual/dreamy". Lol it's not about that. Psych Type = Sun Sign. Now, as anyone that knows even iota about astro would say, there are other things. This being the formula/recipe: " <INSERT SIGN> modifies <INSERT PLANET> with focus on <INSERT HOUSE> ". With that said, everything's clear and understandable there save for the <insert house> part. Which house? Because there is at least a dozen of delineations, so which one? If we are talking about preferences, use the standard Placidus. Otherwise use one of ancients(whole sign/equal houses). Then you must understand the difference between LIKE/PREFER and YOU WILL DO/PLAY/etc THIS. If you want to learn what style of entertainment you'll like, look to the 5th. What's in it, what sign is there, how do aspects modify it etc. But whatever I babble and babble right? Silly IEE. 

tldr: It's not about types, it's about functions OR it's not what you play, but why or how you play that. Also some socio/astro mumbo jumbo treknobabble


----------



## Innogen

I was always drawn to the thief/rogue/assassin classes in RPGs. I love the way their armor and skills are designed, and it's tons of fun to sneak up behind enemies and take them out in one hit. Rogues are awesome. 
Upon taking that D&D class test, though, I got a chaotic good human bard, which is okay I guess. I used to play buffing/healing classes like priests.


----------



## Unfey

NFP: Bard
NFJ: Priest
NTP: Wizard
SFP: Druid
STJ: Warrior/Paladin
SFJ: Paladin/Priest
NTJ: Sorcerer? Whatever they are, they're probably way OP
STP: Rogue


----------



## Vacious

Apollo Celestio said:


> ISTP - True Neutral - Dragoon (Likes his pet more than other people)


I particularly love this, because outside of Ninjas, dragoons are my faaaaaavorite class ever. Infact, Kain is the reason why I started to love rpg games.

Even when I played as a deathknight in World of Warcraft, I always did so with a polearm preferably. I also always had a dragon mount while I did it.


----------



## Noctis

Me personally, I prefer the monk class generally and most combat melee classes. However, I think monk is my favorite melee combat class.

*True Neutral Human Fighter/Ranger (2nd/1st Level)**

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 11*
Alignment:
*True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
Fighters- Fighters can be many things, from soldiers to criminal enforcers. Some see adventure as a way to get rich, while others use their skills to protect the innocent. Fighters have the best all-around fighting capabilities of the PC classes, and they are trained to use all standard weapons and armor. A fighter's rigorous martial training grants him many bonus feats as he progresses, and high-level fighters have access to special melee maneuvers and exotic weapons not available to any other character.

Secondary Class:
Rangers- Rangers are skilled stalkers and hunters who make their home in the woods. Their martial skill is nearly the equal of the fighter, but they lack the latter's dedication to the craft of fighting. Instead, the ranger focuses his skills and training on a specific enemy a type of creature he bears a vengeful grudge against and hunts above all others. Rangers often accept the role of protector, aiding those who live in or travel through the woods. His skills allow him to move quietly and stick to the shadows, especially in natural settings, and he also has special knowledge of certain types of creatures. Finally, an experienced ranger has such a tie to nature that he can actually draw on natural power to cast divine spells, much as a druid does, and like a druid he is often accompanied by animal companions. A ranger's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that he can cast.*​


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Pottsy

infj = neutral good I think


----------

